

24 Hours of Gowalla and FourSquare Data - jonsteinberg
http://www.jonsteinberg.com/2009/12/24-hours-of-gowalla-and-foursquare/

======
Jschwa
It's great to see a third party provide engagement metrics on an emerging
space. This is a welcomed move from meaningless speculation based on Compete
numbers. Thanks for the analysis Jon.

It's interesting to see how FourSquare continues to dominate Gowalla.

~~~
lessin
not sure i would read the numbers that way @jschwa --- not sure that is what
jon's analysis (which is really cool) shows -- and there are a few wildcards
with many many more zeros in their wake yet to be cast

(see you tonight :)

------
danielgruneberg
Love seeing this kind of analysis, Jon.

------
lessin
cool

